# Interesting If Genuine



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

item 230116718093


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hot damn,

you're not wrong there Mac, if its pucka its super cool. If it aint its still a hidden spaceview, dial I've never seen before (and lovely to boot), black index (also not seen). Flip it's really nice.

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a very clean example







will you be bidding on it Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

PhilM said:


> That's a very clean example
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am tempted but funds and imminent building work forbid and I've already 3 with the same case(which is IMHO the nicest and biggest 'normal' 214 case).

At the end of the day its very cool but still a bit pricey for a 214.

Are there any issued watch experts out there who could cast any light on the markings, theres not enough numbers to my ignorant eye. The serial and M3 bit is standard bulova, leaving only the H.S. and crowsfoot. What's HS, apart from Hidden Spaceview 

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice indeed. and if the story checks out then it would have perhaps been worth its ending price. imho it was a good condition HSV and the military connection was half the price.


----------

